# Fire & Hammers - Salamanders Log



## Varakir

Hi all,

I have recently returned to the hobby at full steam after a very long on and off hiatus. My first foray into painting (about 12 years ago) was utterly terrible, but since returning a few years back it's started to improve, and i want to keep improving. The more i read online, the more techniques i'm eager to test, so hopefully the quality will continue to develop. I've got a lot of good tips and ideas from the forums, and now some c&c would be appreciated.

I don't have a particular aim for the log, just to keep painting, try a bit of converting and hopefully churn out some half decent models.

Here's what i have completed so far. I've also got a command squad that just needs basing, so they will be up soon.









1st combat squad I painted









Scouts - i tried to sculpt a cape for the seargent but it didn't quite go to plan :/


















Razorback










Bike squad with minor conversion










Attack bike

All comments welcome, cheers!
*
Notes on my Army:*

I started them before 5th edition, and i hate the coal black skin & red eyes rubbish - they are staying dark skinned.

I very rarely play, and never against anyone who minds, so I model whatever wargear I want to. Generally I want to stay fluffy going forward with Flamers/meltas, hammers and converted cc(mastercrafted) weps, and techy stuff.

My swords are massive, because that's how we roll.


----------



## ArmoredGhost

Lookin' sweet, and the flames on the bikes are a nice touch. Any way you could give us a tutorial? I was thinking of something like that for my chaos.


----------



## Salio

Lookin' great man! Highlighting is crisp, and the weathering looks great on the tanks. Keep it up! +rep


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black

Woot black marines! Beauty.


----------



## Varakir

Thanks for the comments guys 

The flames were done with some milliput I had lying about. 

Basically i just stuck a blob on the front of the bike and then eased it out into the general shape with a butter knife. Then using a wet scalpel blade i carved some peaks and troughs, easing the clay up around the edges.

I'm quite happy with the effect but i think green stuff would be easier. Anyone who has tried green stuff vs milliput care to comment?


----------



## jams

good to see more sons of vulkan. keep at it man +Rep


----------



## hugor1

hey, nice Flames, look crisp on the paintwork =]

Milliput is a lot better for the initial... sculpt personally, for example it can't be in too much water for smoothing it because it sorta slowly crumbles, for details its GS hands down, so much more finer and durable to work with

well thats personally, Yet again, loving the flames, nice original idea


----------



## Valanehtar

Great work, keep it up +rep


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

they are coming along nicely. I like the flames on the bike idea thats cool. when life lets me paint again.


----------



## Varakir

Finishing touches are all done on the Command squad and Captain N'keln. I'm planning to fill out my small army as 3rd company, though i will probably get some veterans and termies at some point in the future as well.

I thought it was a but unfair that only the 1st company get to have a cool name (Fire drakes), so i decided to dub the 3rd company 'The Ashbringers'
_
"the fires of the salamanders burned purposefully into the night, spreading quickly between enemy ranks. Engulfed by the flame, the xenos fell by the hundred against the relentless son's of Vulkan.

As daylight broke the horizon over the battlefiled, the salamanders had long departed, and only ash remained."_

Anyway, i digress....here's the pics:









N'keln - combi melta and power sword









N'keln - salamander cloak









Company Champion and Apothecary









Ashbringer Command Squad

next up is finishing touches on Chaplain Xavier and starting assault squad.


----------



## Orochi

Lol, some ultra swords going on there mate 

Not sure if i like it, but tis different.


----------



## Varakir

heh, too big?

I made these quite a while back and have considered replacing them with hammers several times, though at the same time i am rather partial to massive swords.....


----------



## dark angel

Great work on N'keln cant wait to see more:victory:


----------



## Varakir

Green has gone onto my assault squad now, Xavier will have to wait.

I've tried to do some blending with the green, but i think it could look better. I might try putting a wash over it and then highlight again.

Comments welcome.










also close up of my home made Thunder hammer (sorry it's rather blurry), converted from a power axe and bits left over on the razorback sprue.


----------



## Winterous

O_.
Those swords are huge, all of them.

Get the feeling they're compensating for something?


----------



## trog

yay someone else who apretiates the salamander apothecarys colours :grin:. though its meant to be Right arm red /left arm white , grumble, then they made the plastic ones and put the reductor on he left arm then changing the colour sceam, grumble. like what i see of the home made TH. i also noticed the nice old school skin colour i could never get it right so i have MASSIVE respect for those who can. May the ashes of your enemy's fall like snow.


----------



## Varakir

Thanks for all the great comments so far 



Winterous said:


> O_.
> Those swords are huge, all of them.
> 
> Get the feeling they're compensating for something?


whatever do you mean 

I should probably explain my swords a little....basically i read the fluff about the salamanders blacksmith background, and thought it'd be fun to have some 'master-crafted' 2 handed swords in my army. I regularly change my mind about whether it looks silly or TOTALLY AWESOME.

It makes my army a bit more individual, so i'll probably keep them for now.



> yay someone else who apretiates the salamander apothecarys colours .


I actually painted him up in standard green originally. One night when i was perusing the interweb i saw that scheme and had to do it immediately


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

A nicely done command squad. cant wait to see more.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

I can't help but notice how much longer their swords are, any particular reason for this? :laugh:


----------



## Varakir

Pirate Metal Troy said:


> I can't help but notice how much longer their swords are, any particular reason for this? :laugh:


I am going to have to answer for my bloody swords for the whole WIP thread aren't i :grin:



> I should probably explain my swords a little....basically i read the fluff about the salamanders blacksmith background, and thought it'd be fun to have some 'master-crafted' 2 handed swords in my army. I regularly change my mind about whether it looks silly or TOTALLY AWESOME.


----------



## Varakir

Update time.

Have done some more work on the assault squad, some more paint on them and a little bit more conversion work. Wife has nicked the camera so no WIP shots for now 

However i managed to get Xavier finished and take some pics before she went - so here he is.

C&C appreciated as always.




























My devastator squad and dreadnoughts arrived this morning, so lots to get busy with now...i'm even going to remember to take the mould lines off this time.


----------



## Ork_boss

*Salamanders have black skin Pure Black*

hi i think they look sweet but one problem their skin is pure black..


----------



## Ork_boss

WHY is The sword so BIG!


----------



## Varakir

Ork_boss said:


> hi i think they look sweet but one problem their skin is pure black..


I'm aware, but i just don't like the look of the black skin & red eyes. I just paint for fun with the occasional skirmish with close friends, i don't want to hate my models just so i can follow the fluff.

I think xavier is also dead now too?




> WHY is The sword so BIG!


I actually did some more modelling on the giant swords.....i made them bigger! Pics up soon


----------



## Winterous

Varakir said:


> I'm aware, but i just don't like the look of the black skin & red eyes. I just paint for fun with the occasional skirmish with close friends, i don't want to hate my models just so i can follow the fluff.


Exactly, and who's to say some Chaplains won't vary that anyway?
Besides, jet black armour is BOUND to get dirt.



Varakir said:


> I actually did some more modelling on the giant swords.....i made them bigger! Pics up soon


OH GOD RUN!


I like the Crozius, it looks very reptilian, and the spines on his cloak look great too!


----------



## Varakir

*Update Pictures*

Finished some re-modelling and got most of the paint on the assault squad now, just a few finishing touches to do before basing.

As promised, there is a bigger sword....but i've just extended the grip so it looks more like a 2-handed chainsword. I've modelled my lightning claw as giant salamander teeth, and i'm pretty pleased with the way the thunder hammer came out in the end.

Can i ask what you all think of the green? I tried some very basic blending, washed it and re-highlighted. I quite like how it's turned out, but i need to put more effort in next time.






























I've also started work on my 2 AOBR dreads, they will be both be running MM and flamers once i've finished kitbashing.


----------



## jack

Ork_boss said:


> WHY is The sword so BIG!


I think he's compensating for something...

Anyway, these are all really well painteed. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## shaantitus

I like. Nicely done sons of Vulkan. The big swords are very cool. I have abezerker champ with a huge two handed chainsword that is a counts as PW. All the other weapons in 40k are huge why not swords?
Rep


----------



## Varakir

Woohoo, someone likes my swords...i am not alone in my madness :biggrin:

Thanks for the comments guys, but do you think i should keep going with the blending on the green? any tips?


----------



## Varakir

*Assault squad down*

Assault squad is finished, leaving me free to play with my dreads (and chage my signature). C&C is appreciated :grin:




















Both my dreads are AOBR, and i don't want them to look too similar despite running the same weapons. Below is my second dread with a bit of kitbashing done - i'm thinking of sculpting some scales on to this one to really set them apart. 

Any other suggestions to get them looking different would be welcomed.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

I require all your melta dreads!

I kinda wish I could have found a way to make my green more yellow. It'd add that extra little bit of color. Your models make mine seem a little monochrome. 

Those chainswords are definitely outlandishly long. 2x length isn't really necessary is it? I'd be afraid of breaking them off every time I closed my cases, that is, if you luck is anything like mine.

Anyways, you have good stuff going here, keep it up.


----------



## Varakir

*small update*

I got my dremel back today, so i had a go at this bolter drilling malarkey. I have to admit, it does look pretty good 










I also took a shot of my dread with the first 3 coats of green, and my whole army so far, since they were off the shelf for drilling.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

Like the way your sallies are turning out and the fact you did not go with the unfinished chaos black look for the faces.and those swords man.


----------



## Varakir

*Ze Dreadnoughts are coming*

Got some more work done on my first dread, and i decided to have a good go at the wet blending stuff with my greens. I'm a bit rubbish with light sourcing, but i think i got a good effect in some places (and a not so good effect in others). It's an odd thing to say but i'm quite proud of his right leg :so_happy:

Overall i'm pleased with it so far - the coverage is pretty consistant, more so than my other minis. Hopefully practice will help with the light sourcing issue and getting a smoother transition.

C&C appreciated!



















Bit more paint on now...and sneaky deadpool creeping into shot.










Finally, here is the start of what will (hopefully) be a lava base:


----------



## mobdrazhar

the best way i've found of doing lava bases is to use floor cork and cut it to the size and shape of the base. then break it up into sections. then use GS or milliputty to sculpt lava.

otherwise i'm liking the army... still unsure of the giant swords though.

your homemade TH is sweet... mind if i steal the idea?


----------



## Varakir

Thanks for the comments guys 



mobdrazhar said:


> the best way i've found of doing lava bases is to use floor cork and cut it to the size and shape of the base. then break it up into sections. then use GS or milliputty to sculpt lava.
> 
> otherwise i'm liking the army... still unsure of the giant swords though.
> 
> your homemade TH is sweet... mind if i steal the idea?


I have actually been looking for cork recently, but haven't had much luck. Going to try wickes next week and see if they have some. My first go at painting the lava went very poorly, the shape of the rocks is playing havoc with my (already very poor) eye for light sourcing so i think the cork would be a much better option.

Please feel free to steal the TH idea, there can never be enough hammers in the world, especially when GW are so stingy with them.


----------



## Varakir

*Razorback conversion*

Dread is nearly done, but i got side tracked with another little project once i realised my razorback didn't have anything burny on it (the horror!)

So, i've cut up some redemmer cannons, messed around with the pintle and come up with a TL heavy flamer. I'm quite happy with it, but i can't decide where to put the armor plate.

Out of these 3 options, which one would you go with?


----------



## Winterous

One on the right, but maybe a tiny bit back.


----------



## pchandler43

Would make sense to have the optics closer to the weapon so I would go with the 3rd option but as previously stated, further back.


Oh and just to make this a standard post in this thread;
I can't help but notice how much longer their swords are, any particular reason for this?


----------



## Varakir

Results are in from the razorback thread here, and it looks like i'm going with number three.

Also on Galahad's suggestion i've flipped the hatch towards the centre of the tank. Will post some pics once i've tidied up the mess which i made pulling it apart, i'm hoping it will look pretty good once it's done. Feed lines will be going in, but i need some wire before i start thinking about it.

In the meantime i've been assembling some devastators, and giving one of my sergeants an arm swap.

Here's the dev squad sarg (and arm swap guy). Since he is leading the heavy weps squad, i've tried to make him look like he's taking a tactical overlook rather than actually fighting.










And finally, I got my 1st dread completed, Brother Incus.

I always thought dreads were awesome, but this is the 1st one i've ever actually painted. Overall i'm quite pleased with how it's turned out, but comments and suggestions on how to improve the 2nd one are appreciated!


----------



## Winterous

Dread looks great, love the freehand flames, while they don't look realistic, they look good.
The purity seals look awesome too, and the little shiny lenses, they're fantastic.

About the Devastator sergeant though.
Why the hell does he have a Storm Bolter?
If you're using him right, he never shoots, he always gives the BS bonus to someone.
All you do with him is outfit him with a BP and sword of some kind, cheap melee defense.


----------



## Varakir

Cheers for the comments, i'm looking forward to getting stuck into the second dread.:victory:

As for the stormbolter, he has one because *he told me he wanted it.* I am not one to disobey orders.

My modelling has quite a lot of poor/illegal weapon choices, but fluff and my personal tastes come first before rules & common sense. I very very rarely play, and that's usually against good mates, so i just model what i want to.


----------



## lordjerry777

amazing but the skin should be black not dirty brown like you have it


----------



## Winterous

lordjerry777 said:


> amazing but the skin should be black not dirty brown like you have it


...
Since when are people _black_ rather than dark-skinned?


----------



## Varakir

Ok, added a note to the first page to save my fingers from answering anymore giant sword & skin colour related questions:

*Notes on my Army:*

I started them before 5th edition, and i hate the coal black skin & red eyes rubbish - they are staying dark skinned.

I very rarely play, and never against anyone who minds, so I model whatever wargear I want to. Generally I want to stay fluffy going forward with Flamers/meltas, hammers and converted cc(mastercrafted) weps, and techy stuff.

My swords are massive, because that's how we roll.


----------



## lordjerry777

could you show a top view of the chaplin i cant really see the cozares?
sorry didnt see the first messege about skin


----------



## Varakir

lordjerry777 said:


> could you show a top view of the chaplin i cant really see the cozares?
> sorry didnt see the first messege about skin


No worries, i know everyone is just pointing this stuff out to be helpful, i am going against the codex afterall.

Thanks for the comment and here's a top shot of Xavier:









(bah, i can already see about 4 things i want to redo from that pic  )


----------



## shaantitus

Varakir said:


> Cheers for the comments, i'm looking forward to getting stuck into the second dread.:victory:
> 
> As for the stormbolter, he has one because *he told me he wanted it.* I am not one to disobey orders.
> 
> My modelling has quite a lot of poor/illegal weapon choices, but fluff and my personal tastes come first before rules & common sense. I very very rarely play, and that's usually against good mates, so i just model what i want to.


Varakir, Good to see someone else with this attitude. Who plays for their own personal enjoyment rather than slavish devotion to the rules. Rep for the attitude.

Love the new sig pic. In my whole army the only guy with a sword bigger than yours is a soulgrinder.


----------



## Fumble Tumble

nice mate keep going


----------



## unxpekted22

i love it when people get really into their chapters. good job especially on all the flame details. the models look...delicious. lol don't know why but thats the word that came to mind. +rep.


----------



## Varakir

*Slow Progress*

Thanks for the kind comments guys 



shaantitus said:


> Love the new sig pic. In my whole army the only guy with a sword bigger than yours is a soulgrinder.


That sort of sounds like a challenge...don't tempt me 

Anyway, due to real life intervening, i have been making some very slow progress on my dev squad, but i think it's time to put some more pics up.










4 guys assembled, based, and had a couple of coats of green put on. I'm painting up 6 heavy weapons and a sargeant all together, 2 x multimeltas for tac squads, 2x plasma cannons for dev squad, 1x missile launcher for dev squad....and a heavy bolter for fun.










Finished blending the green on these guys, just some highlighting left to do. I think my blending has made a small improvement from the assault squad but we shall see when they are finished.










Finally this is a little conversion i did on one of the MM's, think i need to angle the jaw back slightly. Thoughts?

C&C welcome as always.....now to find a giant sword.....


----------



## Creon

Hard to tell with the quality of the picture on the angle of the head. Looking good, though. Why did you choose the Dread hand you modified? Just to be interesting?


----------



## Varakir

Creon said:


> Hard to tell with the quality of the picture on the angle of the head. Looking good, though. Why did you choose the Dread hand you modified? Just to be interesting?


You mean the chainfist?

I actually bought it from ebay like that. I thought i was just getting an AOBR basecoated dread, but after bidding i looked properly and saw the conversion. Thankfully i think it looks pretty good and it helps break up the monotony with my other AOBR dread.

Looking back at that pic of the MM I see what you mean. I'll try again once it's got some paint on it, which should help.

Cheers!


----------



## Creon

I just mixed and matched my AOBR Dread with a standard dread to get some little variety. Magnets fixed the post hole differential fine. 

I wish I'd gotten that Chainfist. I need a Bjorn the Fell Handed, and am uninspired right now.


----------



## Varakir

Creon said:


> I wish I'd gotten that Chainfist. I need a Bjorn the Fell Handed, and am uninspired right now.


I always thought Tyranid scythes/talons would make good claws for Bjorn.

Crap...i'm de-railing my own thread...better get back on topic.


HOW'S MY BLENDING? PLEASE CALL 0800-125-REPLY! C&C APPRECIATED! :biggrin:


----------



## Winterous

Varakir said:


> HOW'S MY BLENDING? PLEASE CALL 0800-125-REPLY! C&C APPRECIATED! :biggrin:


*beep, beep, beep*
Er, did you forget to pay your phone bill?

And yeah, Bjorn has big nasty claws, kinda like this.
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/phdread.htm
Top few pictures, that claw.


----------



## Varakir

*slow progress*

I've given my devastator squad their own warcry......










Kick the heretics!!

Real life has been going crazy recently, so very slow going on my poor devs. The arms and guns shouldn't take too long though, and i am quite pleased with the way the green has come out this time around....think i am making some progress, the coverage certainly seems better. 

Once these are done i have a conversion project in the pipeline for the charity competition here. (Don't forget to enter )

I'm going to try some slightly heavier conversion work and do another salamanders force commander/captain. I know sallie pouplarity is on the rise, so hopefully it'll sell well - i'll just have to hold back on the sword length...

C&C appreciated as always


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Hey, awesome man. Can't wait to see the Devs finished (I already gave you a rep).


----------



## Fumble Tumble

heh..... i have to say.. your sig pic is awesome... although i would have a bigger sword hung up on the wall... sorry mate. but if you could give a space marine a real sword i would give you $100


----------



## Varakir

Cheers guys, i'll see what i can do about that real sword thing fumble:wink:

Quick update, i neglected my devastators yet *again* and picked up the stuff for my charity competition Mini:









(Deadpool is standing in as my glamorous assistant)

I'd love to say i'm gonna finish my dev squad first, but i can't wait to start assembling and converting this guy.

As said, he'll be a salamanders captain/commander. He'll be armed with the thunder hammer in one hand, so any suggestions or advice for the other hand?


----------



## ChaosJunkie

what about a combi-flamer/melta?


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

cant wait to see this guy converted. yeah a combi-melta/flamer.


----------



## Varakir

Cheers guys. I've been thinking of trying out a combi-flamer tutorial from B&C for a while now, so i've been working on that this afternoon. I adapted it a little, and the results are pretty good.

Annoyingly though, all SM guns seem to be right handed, and the terminator thunder hammers are also right handed, so i had some fun swapping hands and arms around to get the pose i wanted.

Anyway, here's the weapon arms and backpack so far. I think i got all the mold lines, but please tell me if i'm wrong


----------



## Winterous

Pretty backpack is pretty....

Nice job on the Combi-Flamer too, although me being a perfectionist, that _slight_ angle would really annoy me.


----------



## shaantitus

Varakir, the combi flamer conversion is very tidy but i think you need to squeese a small fuel tank onto it somewhere. I'm not sure where you would put it but i think it would help.


----------



## Varakir

Winterous said:


> Pretty backpack is pretty....
> 
> Nice job on the Combi-Flamer too, although me being a perfectionist, that _slight_ angle would really annoy me.


I made the mistake of cutting all of the plasma away rather than just the barrell. It should be a much nicer fit next time. I'm pleased with the BP too....need to order lots of saurus heads now. 



> Varakir, the combi flamer conversion is very tidy but i think you need to squeese a small fuel tank onto it somewhere. I'm not sure where you would put it but i think it would help.


I agree and trust me, i've tried.  I really wanted to add the tank to make it different from the B&C one, but i can't find anywhere to fit it where it doesn't look stupid. 

The last thing i'm considering is running a cable from the gun to his backpack and mounting it there, but again i think it may look silly.


----------



## Winterous

Varakir said:


> I agree and trust me, i've tried.  I really wanted to add the tank to make it different from the B&C one, but i can't find anywhere to fit it where it doesn't look stupid.
> 
> The last thing i'm considering is running a cable from the gun to his backpack and mounting it there, but again i think it may look silly.


Well since it's only a 1-shot Flamer, you could ditch the actual fuel tank (1-shot would have LESS ammo than an infinite-shot), and use something smaller.
A Krak grenade might work, small round object with very little to distinguish it.
File off the pin so it's not obviously a grenade, add a little tubey bit on the top, and done!


----------



## Varakir

Winterous said:


> Well since it's only a 1-shot Flamer, you could ditch the actual fuel tank (1-shot would have LESS ammo than an infinite-shot), and use something smaller.
> A Krak grenade might work, small round object with very little to distinguish it.
> File off the pin so it's not obviously a grenade, add a little tubey bit on the top, and done!


I hadn't even thought about the 1 shot thing. This is what happens when you hardly play games.

Thanks for the krak idea, i'll have a look at it. if i can't get it to fit though i'll feel slightly more justified leaving the tank off if it's only supposed to hold fuel for 1 use.


----------



## Fumble Tumble

looking good mate


----------



## lordjerry777

you should buy vulkin hesten with your conversion talent youd do better then the people who make it. +rep


----------



## noodles14

nice work
swords that are big.


ARE AWSOMELY COOL


----------



## Varakir

Cheers for the comments guys :good:

I actually have my Vulkan all planned out, but i have lots on my todo list before then, and now i also have a sneaky suspicion my wife has bought me a Battleforce for xmas so i'll have a megaton to paint (at my rate)

Anyway - updates!

*Update1:* Devastators are finished


































I'm pretty happy with these guys, close up they are definitely an improvement over the assault marines so that makes me happy. The MM conversion looks a bit 'meh' i'm not really pleased with it but i don't want to scrap it. Suggestions would be welcome.

*Update 2:* Cloak sculpting and blue tack pose for my comp entry


















The pose isn't 100% right, but this is the gist. There's still some sculpting and more bits to go on, but i'm awaiting some supplies. C&C and ideas appreciated 

*Update 3:* Pulling my army together

I've been umming and ahhhing about company markings for ages, and whilst i'm painting for the sake of painting, i still want my sallies to feel like a proper army. I think i've finally settled on what i want to do, so one of my next steps will be sorting out my squads and going back to mark them all up in some kind of organised fashion. More on this next time if i don't get distracted by something else......


----------



## Fumble Tumble

wow those devestators look devestating:laugh:

but really, you have a reason to be proud with those guys well done, im liking the commander looks tough (i mean holding a gun like that has do make your arm get slightly sore)


----------



## Varakir

I had some time to spare last night, so i finished up my Flamer conversion for the razorback:


























I am planning to use the yellow lizardy 'S' on the side of the tank as my chapter symbol, simply because i cannot freehand the actual salamander symbol consistently enough. I know i could use transfers, but i want to keep with the freehand and hopefully get better at it.

C&C on the symbol and the HF conversion appreciated


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

oh yeah I'm liking the HF razorback conversion. nicely done! may have to run with that idea for my own razorback.


----------



## Varakir

CMDR_VELIK said:


> oh yeah I'm liking the HF razorback conversion. nicely done! may have to run with that idea for my own razorback.


Glad you like it, i'm really pleased with how it turned out 
*
Updates:*

I've started the squad markings on my marines and it's going pretty well so far, hopefully they will all be done this week.

Secondly, i've finished converting my charity comp entry, here he is with his heresy style greaves (i realise one of the studs has fallen out).

I used 1mm beads for the studs and although my drilling is a bit wonky i don't think they came out too bad. Next step - paint!




















Finally, i got a battleforce for xmas from my lovely wife, so here's what i managed to stick together so far - the 2nd half of tactical squad A'kil.


----------



## Doombreed

The shading on the green pops crazy good. The HQ looks pimp aswell.


----------



## jams

i love that turret man, i was going to use the HF from the immolator as my missus has a set going spare but i may now have to source myself some more flamestorms.....


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I love what you've done with your Razorback and the Devastators, good job. +1 Rep. 

Can we have a pic of the whole army please? :victory:

EDIT: Apparently I have to give more reps to other people before giving you another rep.


----------



## Varakir

Slightly boring update for today, visually anyway. 

Basically i've decided on a goal for my project log, and set out a list of what i'm planning to assemble and paint to finish off my sallies. Green is finished stuff, Yellow is WIP, red is my shopping list.

I'll be working through troops first, so hopefully when i get to the further HQ choices i'll have a bit more experience under my belt to make them look good.


Captain N'keln - Salamanders 3rd company, Captain of the Ashbringers.
Ashbringer Command Squad: Va'kir, Ra'kaa, Defari, Phife & Ru'tarn
Chaplain A'kava
Vulkan conversion
MOTF conversion
Chapter Master Tu'shan

Terminator Assault squad
Sternguard


Tactical Squad A'kil
Tactical Squad Zaakir
Assault Squad C'hali 
Devastator Squad Ta'lib
2 x scout squads (still in need of names)

Bike Squad


Brother Incus - Dreadnaught
Brother Malleus - Dreadnaught
Razorback
Rhino
Whirlwind
Land Raider

I could quite happily paint salamanders forever, so it's good to have a limit on when to stop. I want to try my hand with some other armies eventually, so i better get on with some painting :grin:


----------



## Varakir

*Picture onslaught!*

Thanks for the comments guys 

Commander is going well so far. My goal is to have him finished by the end of Jan so i can join in with the Painting challenge this year.

Here's the cape:








And the legs:









Just the green done so far - thoughts and suggestions appreciated!

Next up, i've been working on badging up my marines, they all now have flame symbols and my custom chapter badge:









Which meant i also had to re-do the banner:










And finally an army shot as per Bane's request :good: (i'll take a better one outside once the temperature goes up a few 100 degrees)


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

nicely done marines. you and PMT's armies are coming along nice only if i could get more time to paint. well cant wait to see the finished commander


----------



## The Wraithlord

Very nice looking army going on here. I dig the flame effects you have managed on the banners and such for sure.


----------



## ryan355

nice salamanders varakir nice paint job and i love the lava effect on N'Kelns sword


----------



## Varakir

Thanks for the comments guys 

Some credit for the lava effect and my flame patterns has to go to Wraithlord though, his power weapons tutorial has been a massive help whilst dealing with my pyromaniacal obsession :biggrin:

I'm literally finishing off the last details on the commander, so incoming pics tomorrow.


----------



## Salio

Wow, you're Salamanders look great. I love that flag, great job with the freehand. Looking forward to seeing more. Keep it up!


----------



## Varakir

Commander is done and dusted!


























Pretty happy with how he turned out in the end, but i got sloppy in a few places. The stud conversion is definitely one i'd do again.

Edit: Here's the ebay link if anyone needs a sallie commander  - 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Custom-Painte...mQQptZUK_Toys_Wargames_RL?hash=item45f0b67c38


----------



## ChaosJunkie

looks amazing.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

nice job on the commander.


----------



## Gothic

Great Varakir i hope my salamanders come out as good as yours have i cant wait for the next update of what you have done lately +rep


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Varakir said:


> Thanks for the comments guys
> 
> Commander is going well so far. My goal is to have him finished by the end of Jan so i can join in with the Painting challenge this year.
> 
> Here's the cape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the legs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the green done so far - thoughts and suggestions appreciated!
> 
> Next up, i've been working on badging up my marines, they all now have flame symbols and my custom chapter badge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which meant i also had to re-do the banner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally an army shot as per Bane's request :good: (i'll take a better one outside once the temperature goes up a few 100 degrees)


Wow... that's a nice army. Oh yeah, great commander figure as well :so_happy:. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Varakir

Gothic said:


> Great Varakir i hope my salamanders come out as good as yours have i cant wait for the next update of what you have done lately +rep


Thank you kindly 

I've been surprisingly efficient this week, my tac marines are almost finished so i'll have pics up very soon of a whole 10 man squad (don't mock it, this is a milestone for me  )

I've also been working on a new conversion project which is a little bit different, hopefully in a good way!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

that "whole tac squad" thing is something that a lot of people sort of overlook. not a lot of people ever get around to painting thier whole armies.

It seems most start an army, paint some, then give up, or they have like 30 difference fully painted armies, enter golden daemon, and sell thier work on ebay. that wierd middle ground it a tough one to find sometimes.

I gotta get there too. I only have 5 armies , but the task is a little overwhelming sometimes. Slow and steady. The key there being "STEADY". One hour a day, 5 days a week. One model a day, hell, even one model a WEEK is progress. Just keep getting it done.

I'm lovin that banner by the way. I might do up a banner of my own eventually. I do have one in my bitz box just waiting for some paint.


----------



## ryan355

im curious as to where you got those lizard heads on the backpack are they from the lizardmen set


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Yeah, definitely lizardmen, but which ones, I have no idea. Looks nicer than the chaos parts i used for mine.


----------



## Ultra111

nice work mate! would love to know how you did the commanders cape, would like to give that a go myself 

Like the highlighting, I tried to edge highlight space wolves grey to my ultramarines, but failed miserably, can't do it lol

I'll keep an eye on this log form now on


----------



## Winterous

ryan355 said:


> im curious as to where you got those lizard heads on the backpack are they from the lizardmen set


He mentioned it earlier, they're Saurus heads.


----------



## Varakir

Cheers guys  I keep getting distracted by my converting but i will have this tac quad done by next weekend.



ryan355 said:


> im curious as to where you got those lizard heads on the backpack are they from the lizardmen set


Yep, they are saurus warrior heads. The skink and temple guard heads look like they would work equally well. Just have a browse around the lizardmen page on bitsandkits, there's loads of good bits which would work for salamanders.



> would love to know how you did the commanders cape, would like to give that a go myself


It's done the same as my other flames, I just did a few more layers.

I did scab red, blood red, hot orange and bad moon yellow with a 50:50 mix inbetween each colour.


----------



## Varakir

5 tactial marines are done, though i just noticed i haven't drilled their barrells. Balls.










In good news however, my first 10 man tactical squad is complete:










The squad name was given by the former forgefather, in honour of their service whilst tracking and ultimately discovering the Mantle of Kesare, relic of Vulkan.


Coming tomorrow - conversion pics, in more ways than one.


----------



## shaantitus

Mate, this is one of THE project logs to watch. Fine work indeed.


----------



## Dalkray

+ Rep for all your hard work ^_^ Those marines are beautifull, Ive got a small question though, Im not the greatest painter in the world (Practice makes perfect though) but when ive tried doing Banners myself I mess up, I use a fine detail brush but when trying to make it look as if ive got some form of script on the banner its just some really badly painted lines... Also then theres doing actual text, is there any actual technique to it?

Edit: ABout over sized swords.... Instantly got me thinking of Final Fantasy 7... Ill bet everythign ive got your a fan of it =P


----------



## Varakir

Dalkray said:


> + Rep for all your hard work ^_^ Those marines are beautifull, Ive got a small question though, Im not the greatest painter in the world (Practice makes perfect though) but when ive tried doing Banners myself I mess up, I use a fine detail brush but when trying to make it look as if ive got some form of script on the banner its just some really badly painted lines... Also then theres doing actual text, is there any actual technique to it?
> 
> Edit: ABout over sized swords.... Instantly got me thinking of Final Fantasy 7... Ill bet everythign ive got your a fan of it =P


Cheers mate. For freehand stuff i've been drawing out the design, then practicing going over it with paint on paper. It seems to help a little bit. For the text itself i used a 0.1mm pen, which you can pick up in stationary shops.

Also i'm afraid the inspiration for the swords isn't FF7 (though i do like the game), it's from this guy:











And since we're on the subject of big weapons....here's my very much WIP conversion beamer.










I want him to be my master of the forge, but i'm not sure he looks 'ornate' enough yet. The beamer is indeed huge, but considering the range it's capable of, i thought it should be pretty chunky.

C&C please?


----------



## Winterous

Dude, best, Conversion, Beamer, ever!


----------



## Dalkray

He managed to convert a conversion beam xD now thats impressive =P As for small detail stuff i was thinking of actually drawing the design on my models and painting it that way, and maybe using a black fine felt pen for text, but thats cheating >.<


----------



## Fumble Tumble

that conversion beamer = magnificent, god i love it mate

well done, i will give you rep if i can


----------



## liforrevenge

That's one big gun! Great work!


----------



## Oodles

Its a good thing SM are super human! Otherwise he'd be like fred flinstone with a brontosaurus rib on the side of his car lol. Freekn Spectacular!!! I think your shading/blending is AWESOME!!! It give you army the look as if the spent their life around fire and volcanoes, thus they are covered in ash. OMG! :shok: You called them The Ashbringers! Did you plan that?:laugh:


----------



## Damned Fist

I like the conversion beamer..., but I think that in order for this guy to be the master of the forge he needs to lose the back pack and get some servo-arms. JMHO.:victory:


----------



## dardle reesraf

holy cow! dude your army is awsome! and i certainly agree, wtf is with pure black skin? seriously! +1 rep



liforrevenge said:


> That's one big gun!


and the first thing that comes to mind is:

"what a big gun you have"
"all the better to kill shit with"

are you gonna convert sevitors for your master of the forge?

keep up the good work.


----------



## Ultra111

I would agree with Damned Fist, maybe even one of those mechanicus 'cog' symbols for one of the shoulder pads.

Conversion beamer made from; Misisle launcher, assault cannon, maybe heavy bolter? What did you use exactly? Either way, brilliant conversion, I may have to steal it fromy ou if thats ok 

+rep for work so far 

EDIT - won't let me +rep you, I have to 'spread it around' first :/ sory about that!


----------



## Varakir

Thanks all, amazed no one has said it's *too* big yet 



Ultra111 said:


> Conversion beamer made from; Misisle launcher, assault cannon, maybe heavy bolter? What did you use exactly?


Almost there. It's a termie assault cannon, missile launcher and the lascannon turret from the razorback (the one i pulled off to put a flamer on it :biggrin: )



> I like the conversion beamer..., but I think that in order for this guy to be the master of the forge he needs to lose the back pack and get some servo-arms. JMHO.


Agreed. He is definitely missing something and the servo harness will probably go a long way to 'techy' him up. I want to keep the backpack optics though, as i figured with a 72" range gun you'd need a lot of targeting equipment. I'll see what i can come up with to get a happy medium....the only thing i don't want to do is overdo it and mess up the model so far.


----------



## Dalkray

I think you've gone past the stage of 'over doing it' =P Those are some pretty huge weapons however i really like them. Personally im much more of a power axe kinda guy


----------



## Winterous

dardle reesraf said:


> holy cow!


Now now, you aren't Indian :laugh:


About the Servo Harness, he has a Conversion Beamer.
He replaces the Harness with the Beamer, he's left with only 1 Servo Arm.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

nice conversion beamer. it really fits the idea of the model


----------



## shaantitus

That beamer is an awesome piece of kit. Nice conversion. Anyone hit by it will surely know about it. Can it be fired on the move? If not it could do with a bipod.

I blast you with my +8 conversion beamer of repping.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

ah ma god that gun is fricken epic.... + rep

nice painting as well keep up the good work

WKG


----------



## Fallen

wow...nice army

i love the lava hammer & other weapons, please make more

+rep


----------



## Varakir

Hi all,

Cheers for the comments and PM's, it's a nice boost seeing as i haven't updated for ages 

I've been a bit tied up lately, but i've still got a little bit of modelling done. Only marginal progress on the MOTF, but that's because i've been working on my entry for the heresy painting competition.

Terrible WIP shots off my desk:



















Because i went really clean & quite detailed with my first dread, i wanted to do a really dirty weathered version with a simple colour scheme. I saw a really nice basic, but stunning, sons of medusa dread recently and that's given me a bit of inspiration.

This should also give me a chance to try out some weathering ideas and hopefully a little freehanding.

Fingers crossed it won't go horribly wrong. :good:


----------



## unxpekted22

that guy's the main character in an anime called 'BERZERK' i believe was the title....its like the most violent series i have ever seen....

My models still dont look as good as yours, but im getting there...im getting there...lol

damnit...should've of known you'd be entering int he competition. its already gonna be a tough one, lots of good entries imo.


----------



## Ultra111

Varakir said:


> that's because i've been working on my entry for the heresy painting competition.



Arrr way to crush my hopes varakir 

Seriously though, nice work! I love this army so much lol

I was on chapter house studios earlier, and whilst browsing, found some things you may be interested in...

Heres the link if your interested mate

Keep up the good work :victory:


----------



## Varakir

Ultra111 said:


> I was on chapter house studios earlier, and whilst browsing, found some things you may be interested in...


Cheers for the heads up, but i've been by chapterhouse quite a few times. Their salamander stuff isn't really my cup of tea, but i do like the most recent hammer they've released, and i've considered picking up one of those.




> that guy's the main character in an anime called 'BERZERK' i believe was the title


Aye, it's a series i really enjoyed. A friend lent it to me and i ended up watching the whole series in 3 sittings.....alas to be young and void of responsibility again 

As for the painting competition, there's already some stunning entries in there that I can't compete with, but i'm all for the participation and where's the harm in trying eh


----------



## V.Valorum

Really nice work, been eyeballing this thread for a while.

One thing a little OT that I gotta point out -

Varakir wrote:_I want to keep the backpack optics though, as i figured with a 72" range gun you'd need a lot of targeting equipment._

All agree with the optics for cool factor. Range... not so much.
At 28mm Heroic, 4.167mm=1ft scale.
72" is 1828.8 millimeters. Scaled up, that's 438.87ft or 161.29yards/147meters
It takes a special kind of wall-eye not to be able to shoot something under 150meters away with iron sights on a long-arm.


plus reppage coming


----------



## Chaosrider

Awesome! Kinda making me want SMs for what you can do with them...


----------



## Varakir

V.Valorum said:


> It takes a special kind of wall-eye not to be able to shoot something under 150meters away with iron sights on a long-arm.


Point well noted, though it's quite a long range compared to other weapons 

Progress has been made on MOTF, but for now i've got some finished pics of my 2nd dread, Brother Malleus.


















I tried about 3 or 4 techniques for damage/weathering on this one, and i think i went overboard in places, but overall he came out ok.

c&c welcome, and i'll get MOTF pics up in a few days.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

nice job on the dread. i can get back to painting now that life isnt sucking my energy.


----------



## warsmith7752

just wandering if youve seen the length of the new flesh tearers chapter masters chainsword it almost rivlas yours varakir. Also what d you use the make the scaly effect as i would like to try it out on some new sallies im getting plus rep coming your way. could you also take a pic of all your sallies together.


----------



## Varakir

CMDR_VELIK said:


> nice job on the dread. i can get back to painting now that life isnt sucking my energy.


Cheers  looking forward to seeing your log updated again



> just wandering if youve seen the length of the new flesh tearers chapter masters chainsword it almost rivlas yours varakir. Also what d you use the make the scaly effect as i would like to try it out on some new sallies im getting plus rep coming your way. could you also take a pic of all your sallies together.


I have seen him, just trying to decide if i can be bothered to file off all his iconography to add him to my ranks :biggrin:

The scales are sculpted with milliput, if you go back through the thread i've used the same effect a few times, and there's an army pic to boot.


----------



## Winterous

That's some wicked sculpting on the left arm, I like it


----------



## warsmith7752

ok varakir i will keep that in mind


----------



## Varakir

Here's what i've been doing with the MOTF.










The servo arm is made from paperclips, wooden beads and random bits from the bits box.

It's hard to see, but there is a flamer in between the 'fingers'. Next step is to do a couple of alterations on the head and start painting.....and try not to get distracted in the meantime.


----------



## ryan355

that dread looks awsome varakir keep up the good work +rep


----------



## Kobrakai

Like I said in my PM, the force is looking great, and would like to see a big army shot!

+rep for this and the help.


----------



## The Wraithlord

The army is coming along very well sir.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I just read this entire thread in one go, and WOW:grin:

It's awesome, and I LOVE the techmarines arm, ITS UBER. +rep.

EDIT: Damn, need to spread some rep first.......grumble.


----------



## Varakir

Thanks for the kind words guys, always appreciated. I want to finish off a couple more units, but then i'll definitely sort out a proper army photo (hopefully have some nice photo-taking weather by then as well) 




Varakir said:


> Next step is to do a couple of alterations on the head and start painting....._and try not to get distracted in the meantime._


Failed Miserably. It seems I was still in a modelling mood and i got started on assembling the rest of my assault squad.

This of course means more swords :good:



















I'm quite happy with the poses, I used the SB gunner arms from the rhino kit for the lunging guy, which worked out as a pretty easy conversion.

C&C welcome, and if anyone has any ideas about a paint scheme for the MOTF they would be appreciated


----------



## Chaosrider

this stuff is looking amazing! keep it up!


----------



## ryan355

nice first double sized swords now double sized chainswords keep up the good work
:victory:


----------



## SonofVulkan

Your Salamander Log makes excellent reading and viewing mate. Keep up the good work.


----------



## shaantitus

Outstanding as usual. Like the poses on the new guys. The dread looks fantastic. Look forward to seeing the MoTF painted but i have no ideas with regards how you should paint him. Keep on kicking goals. This is an epic log.


----------



## farding

I just read the whole thread. and WOW you have a serously nice force! comming from a massive salamander fan, starting my log project in a few weeks when life permits me so ull hear alot more about the fires of battle. 
got to love how u based them on fluff rather than gaming, almost doing the same in my force. have you thought about having any normal tac marines with heavy flamers? or trying to do some normal artificer armour on guys? just some food for thought i wanted to share. 
Your painting is beautiful loving the wet blending every time i try it with green it fails me so very jelose! nice work man keep it up looking forward to seeing your hestan and MOTF. keep up the fire!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Where's the updates at, yo?


----------



## Varakir

Pirate Metal Troy said:


> Where's the updates at, yo?


Coming.....slowly 

I've had a fair bit on lately with work and social meanderings, plus i am painting up some WW2 minis for a painting competition (mostly to try my hand at non-gw). 
Also if i'm perfectly honest, Red Steel 2, Dragon Age and Mario have been eating up my very limited hobby time :wink:

MOTF *is* progressing though, i'm going to set a very generous deadline of the end of the month to have him finished.

This is why i need the monthly painting competition


----------



## forestreverie

this is pretty awesome stuff the MOTF especially. The saurus heads on the backpack are a great touch as well, and I like how you've done your plasma guns. keep it up buddy!


----------



## Varakir

Cheers mate, 

My WW2 minis are all done so my focus is back on the MOTF now. I'm gonna aim to get him done next week and start some proper updates again.


----------



## warsmith7752

I cant wait to see him. Are you puttng anything special on him conversion wise?


----------



## Vredesbyrd

Just been all the way through the log and you've got some damn cool stuff in here! I like how close you're sticking to the Promethean theme of the Salamanders with the liberal use of flame inconography. Your giant swords are a very cool idea, I might pinch it in a future army for Relic Blades as they're the right size for them. Kudos for sticking to the freehand and striving to improve it. +rep


----------



## Varakir

I set myself a deadline for the end of may, and i completely missed it!

I wish i could say i have been massively busy, but whilst work/family and a few other things have been taking priority, there's been a lot of procrastination too.

Anyway - here's MOTF all finished. Some bits i really like, some i really don't, but overall i think he's gone quite well. C&C appreciated as always 





























Next up i'm going to try and finish my assault marines in a timely fashion!


----------



## Winterous

I think he looks pretty great, except the robot arm, which frankly looks pretty bad.

And why does he have a Plasma Pistol on his fist? He doesn't have a servo-harness.


----------



## The Wraithlord

I have to agree with Winterous here, I don't care for that server arm thing at all as it seems to really drag the rest of the model down. 

Two other things stand out to me as well: 1) the belt buckle area needs to be picked out or highlighted in some way as it is far too bland right now and creates almost a dead zone in the middle of the model that makes it seem unfinished and 2) a bit of clean up is needed. Take the black shoulder pad as an example, there is black paint overlapped onto the gold trim, same with a couple other spots that I can see. Minor nitpick I know but it can make a huge difference.

Aside from that you have good colour use both in contrasts and vibrancy, a cool bit of converting going down and a solid bit of brush work. Well done.


----------



## Varakir

Winterous said:


> And why does he have a Plasma Pistol on his fist? He doesn't have a servo-harness.


I won't really beusing him for gaming with anyone who cares about WYSIWYG, so he has a plasma fist for building things :biggrin:



The Wraithlord said:


> Two other things stand out to me as well: 1) the belt buckle area needs to be picked out or highlighted in some way as it is far too bland right now and creates almost a dead zone in the middle of the model that makes it seem unfinished and 2) a bit of clean up is needed. Take the black shoulder pad as an example, there is black paint overlapped onto the gold trim, same with a couple other spots that I can see. Minor nitpick I know but it can make a huge difference.


Cheers for the spot, i'll clean those up k:

As for the server arm, i agree. It looked pretty good as i was building it but the first coat of paint revealed all the imperfections. Probably should have stopped there but i wanted to finish him off. I'll most likely re-do the arm at a later date, but not until i've painted a few more marines


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Hey, nice work. Army pic if possible would be nice .

~Bane of Kings


----------



## Varakir

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Hey, nice work. Army pic if possible would be nice .
> 
> ~Bane of Kings



Cheers. Once i've finished the assault marines i'll get a proper army pic done 

I painted the first assault marine today. I've gotten a bit bored experimenting with blending, and i don't seem to be getting very much consistency, so for the assult marines i've gone back to basics with a few highlight layers to practice getting neat and level tones.

The aim for these guys is to practice some neat painting with subtle highlights, hopefully working on my brush control.

Here's the first guy nearly finished. C&C appreciated as always.


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Looking nice mate. Have some rep for all your work


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Nice. I'll see if I can rep you.

~Bane of Kings


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Love the look of how its coming out. Can't wait for the rest of it


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

well he's coming along nicely. lets us see more.


----------



## jd579

Looking good mate, nice theme and great highlights have some rep.


----------



## Fireflies

Very nice work, specially like the Master of the Forge! +rep


----------



## Varakir

2nd 5 man assault squad is complete (only 2 months ). 

I tried something a little different out on the power weapons, and I think it came out quite well. The flash is not helping show it off that well though.



















I've also been fiddling about with a rhino, so i have some excuse for taking so long to paint my marines up. It's just being built atm, but it should be ready to prime this weekend. 

I was planning to hinge the top doors, and this was going splendidly until the last hinge. I Drilled the hole off-centre and the plastic snapped 

As i didn't have any spare doors, I did this:










Think it looks passable, and as a bonus it can quickly be converted to a razorback or whirlwind if necessary.

Finally, here's a quick shot of my tank gunner:










C&C welcomed as always, hopefully won't be 2 months for next update :wink:


----------



## Fallen

i like the RAS group Varakir!

the marine doing his best "rambo" on the rhino looks really well.

+rep

*mutters something about needing to get his plethora of models painted*

Edit:"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Varakir again."....well almost


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

'Bout damn time!

Good work bro. Feel like posting me up an army shot? I wanna see how much more work I have to do to catch up to you.


----------



## Varakir

Pirate Metal Troy said:


> 'Bout damn time!
> 
> Good work bro. Feel like posting me up an army shot? I wanna see how much more work I have to do to catch up to you.


I think i did actually promise one earlier in the thread once the assault marines were done.

As long as it's sunny tomorrow i'll drag the troops out in the garden and see what i can do :biggrin:


----------



## LTP

These are fantastic Varakir. Very bold and neat. 

Have some rep and keep 'em coming .

LTP


----------



## OIIIIIIO

These two above me make my painting skills look like I am a Jerry's kid. Good work Varakir.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Sooo, it's tomorrow. How's the weather?


----------



## Flayed 0ne

awesome job...great highlighting and poses...creativity = +rep :wink:


----------



## Varakir

Pirate Metal Troy said:


> Sooo, it's tomorrow. How's the weather?


It was bloody lovely thanks :wink:










And some more angles:










All spaced out like that it _almost_ makes me look mildly productive.

Hope everyone enjoys the Army Pics, big thanks for the kindly comments guys :grin:


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop

im loving it varakir. great to them all together and in the sunshine!!!! well i love this bit nothing to write but lots of space to go. i love the dreads, that powerclaw is perfect


----------



## Fireflies

Varakir said:


> 2nd 5 man assault squad is complete (only 2 months ).
> 
> I tried something a little different out on the power weapons, and I think it came out quite well. The flash is not helping show it off that well though.


Those powerweapons are superb. liking them a lot.. maybe i''ll try something like that on mine


----------



## shaantitus

Varakir, thanks for posting in my log, it reminded me of yours. Cannot believe that it had been almost 6months since I checked it out. Love the montage pic you did. The force is looking outstanding as usual as is the new squad. The hammer in particular is stunning. Looks like a partly cooled block of lava about to be swung as someones head. 
Rep for the abundant goodness.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Wow ... they look great all together. Colors are so very vibrant. Great work.


----------



## Blammer

This army is made of win. Have some rep mister Varakir.


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor

[img said:


> http://www.mrdeadpool.plus.com/n'keln2.jpg[/img]
> N'keln - salamander cloak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Company Champion and Apothecary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashbringer Command Squad


that shield is stunning!


----------



## sethgabriel1990

Varakir said:


> Thanks for the comments guys
> 
> The flames were done with some milliput I had lying about.
> 
> Basically i just stuck a blob on the front of the bike and then eased it out into the general shape with a butter knife. Then using a wet scalpel blade i carved some peaks and troughs, easing the clay up around the edges.
> 
> I'm quite happy with the effect but i think green stuff would be easier. Anyone who has tried green stuff vs milliput care to comment?



im a big fan of the milliput personally, my Dad is into model trains and that sort of thing, and he always has the stuff lying around. one day i'd used up all my green stuff so I nabbed a bit of his milliput! i use it mostly for filling in gaps in my arm joints on my marines but never really tried sculpting like you have with it, but i think its effective for what i use it for


----------



## TheReverend

i'm liking the overall look, and the flames on everything. Keep up the good work mate.

Rev


----------



## rich11762

really love your work my favourite is 1st combat squad and the razor back.


----------



## Varakir

Thanks for the kind comments guys :victory:

I have slowed down a lot recently but I've decided to set myself a deadline for the next rhino, and then keep doing the same each month.

So, the rhino will be painted by *October 31st*.....and if i fail in this task i give you all permission to kick me in the shins.

Also, I just saw this thing:










Really want me one of those.


----------



## xenobiotic

Varakir said:


> Also, I just saw this thing:
> 
> Really want me one of those.


I know, it's impressive, tingles my imagination. I might have to get myself one of those for my army 

And you better get painting, otherwise there will surely be grim repercussions! :training:


----------



## Winterous

So where's its heel? :laugh:
I take it that's a Forge World thing, looks fucking cool!
Love the huge minigun. (oxymoron-gun?)


----------



## Varakir

Winterous said:


> So where's its heel? :laugh:
> I take it that's a Forge World thing, looks fucking cool!
> Love the huge minigun. (oxymoron-gun?)


It's a thunderfire cannon :biggrin:


----------



## Winterous

Varakir said:


> It's a thunderfire cannon :biggrin:


O_O
HOLY CRAP AWESOME!


----------



## Varakir

Is it a bird? is it a plane? No it's a cop out update!

I'll have some WIP rhino pics by the end of the week, but i was going through my project list and realised i'm actually doing better than I thought.

Here's the updated list with minor tweeks:
*
Complete:*


Captain N'keln - Salamanders 3rd company, Captain of the Ashbringers.
Ashbringer Command Squad: Va'kir, Ra'kaa, Defari, Phife & Ru'tarn
MOTF conversion
Tactical Squad A'kil
Assault Squad C'hali
Devastator Squad Ta'lib
Scout squad
Bike Squad
Brother Incus - Dreadnaught
Brother Malleus - Dreadnaught
Razorback
*
In progress:*


Rhino
Sternguard
*
In boxes:*

Tactical Squad Zaakir
Terminators
*
Drawing Board/ Stuff to buy:*

Whirlwind/vindicator
Land Raider (achilles?)
Chaplain A'kava (need a new one as I sold Xavier for the charity comp)
Vulkan conversion
Chapter Master Tu'shan

If i can carry on with a squad a month, i'm hoping to start some interesting stuff after xmas with character conversions.


----------



## Varakir

Some interior decorating for my rhino. The flames are a little patchy, but since they're inside i guess i can live with that.



















Almost finished a 9 day stint at work so should get some colour on the hull this week


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

That's looking really nice dude, i can never be bothered to paint the inside and tend to just glue the doors shut. This might make me revisit my old nemesis that i started building but gave up on.


----------



## Mike3D6

Awesome job with these Salamanders, I specially like the Champion's shield, and the turret gunner , they look amazing, and much better dark-skinned, than roasty black


----------



## Pherion

Very nice man! I usually don't touch the insides either  Its a tough job if you want to do it right!


----------



## Ahraemane

Ooo! Can't wait to see that rhino painted!


----------



## Varakir

Ahraemane said:


> Ooo! Can't wait to see that rhino painted!


Cheers mate  It is now mostly green and will be finished soon (as always)

Just a note to say i've had a rethink on the unit a month - with the upcoming Heresy Army painting competition i'm going to assemble everything i have over the next few weeks and then go full steam once the comp starts in the new year. The comp was really good last year, and i find it much harder to get sidetracked when there's deadlines on the cards.


----------



## Midge913

Really nice work Varakir! The fire freehands are excellent! Keep up the good work. +rep


----------



## Al3X

awesome, my favourite is the assault squad the conversions are great specially the one with two handed sword.


----------



## Varakir

Bloody hell i've done some painting.










I was intending to finish this bad boy this week, but with an upcoming house move it's been a bit hectic. Still have a few days off this week so who knows....i might finish it....

Very happy with the fire on this one, the green looks very dark here but i haven't got my usual LB set up so that isn't helping. I tried a new idea for the mud/dirt around the bottom, what do you think?


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Ummm yeah. That looks fucking great. I am very impressed with that. Keep up the unreal work you have going. The dirt looks good and the flames are awesome guy.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius

thats awesome mate the flames in particular, although i dont know wether its the photo but the green looks a little flat, but as i said it may just be the photo.
I have trouble with highlights showing up in pictures.
+rep


----------



## Midge913

The rhino looks great Varakir! The flames are most impressive and the weathering is nice and subtle. I also wanted to throw out that I took the time to read over your whole project log and I am very impressed with your army. The MotF is really cool and several of your other more simple conversions stand out excellently and make your models very unique. Keep up the good work:good:! + rep


----------



## zxyogi

Been back thru the whole thread and just....fooking love it!! For a bunch of band playing charity botherers the Salimandies army band are coming on a treat!!!!!
:laugh:
:wink:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Nice work on the Rhino, love the flames.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## CLT40k

Nice work + Rep


----------



## aquatic_foible

I think all the previous comments sum up my thoughts nicely, sir. Once again, splendid work! +rep


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

wow your flames have gotten badass since the last time they left the lock on my cage open. nicely done. now its time for me to get some painting done. + rep.


----------



## Master WootWoot

Looks great. The large chainswords is more like... Eviscerators. I only think it looks cool in two hands. +rep anyways!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Hey Varakir. 

I've followed this log for some time but never posted. I've got some free time so I thought it was time I gave you a visit. :laugh:

First things first. I think you've got a lovely looking, coherent force here that you should be proud of. :wink:
You've managed to make them look individual while at the same time, like they belong. 
I really like your fire effect too, kudos on that. 

Having looked through the entire log this morning, there are some things I can suggest to improve though:

Green armour: I think your green armour has come along wonderfully since the start of the project but i still think it could do with another highlight. I'd say, on top of your current highlight colour, add another highlight of "current highlight colour"+ either white or bleached bone. This will make the armour pop that bit more. Also, try and make your highlight lines just a little thinner.

Gold: I think your gold at the moment is letting you down most of all. On a lot of the models it looks flat and unfinished. 
A good way to get a decent gold is to start with a few coats of shinning gold, followed by a wash. You have a lot of options here, depending on the look you want. Devlan mud and gryphonne sepia will give you a dirty and warm look respectively. Or you could use a combination of thraka green, ball red and leviathan purple, in addition to mud and sepia to get a really ornate look. It's something you have to play armour with. After washing, highlight with burnished gold.

Black: I've noticed on a few of the black areas that you could take the highlighting further also. start with adeptus battlegrey and follow it with codex grey.

Eyes: For me, at the moment, the eyes are looking a little bland. i recommend starting with a lighter yellow and working it up to the bright yellow. then add a dot of skull white and gloss varnish over the eye.

Bone: I think you're bone areas would also benefit from from a shade of devlan mud and a highlight as well.

The Conversion beamer is crazy. But looks like it should, a huge mofo gun, which I love. Love the pose too :so_happy:
I don't like the servo arm though. Looks “clumsy” and out of place I feel. I think a regular servo harness would have worked better.

I LOVE the two handed assault marine, so much character in that model. Well done indeed. :victory:

The last few things are personal preference, there's nothing wrong with them, they just dont appeal to me.
Swords: I love the idea, but don't like the look.
Base edge: I would have edged my bases with a brown instead of black. 


I hope this post isn't too disheartening. It isn't meant to be negative, I just a whole logs worth of comments to make in one post (my fault for not posting sooner)
I really like this force, and if you work on the things I've picked up on, you'll have an exceptional force. k:

Keep up the great work and have a chunk of rep:biggrin:

Cheers


----------



## JAMOB

Nice work on all this, and thanks for the tip on green stuff. Ill be following this closely


----------



## The Wraithlord

Just went through this log again from the beginning and I have to say that you have done some excellent work here. Reaper touched upon any of the suggestions I would have made already so there is no point going over them again (gold, black, and bone areas). All in all, great work, definitely an army to be proud of.


----------



## DrinCalhar

I love the weathered look. I totally copied it on two of my rhinos.


----------



## Varakir

Thanks for all the kind comments, and to reaper especially for the feedback. I've got some sternguard and IC's coming up so they will be a perfect opportunity to work on my gold areas.

Anyway, i might actually do an update!

Next on the painting table is my January Army challenge unit - a simple AOBR tactical squad. If you are interested in the Army challenge, click on my sig picture to see what it's all about .










I stuck on a few extra purity seals, and the sgt has had a head and arm swap as I wasn't keen on the original sculpt. This is the first lot of AOBR marines i've painted up, and have to say that whilst the armour variations are cool, they are horrible to paint in detail areas such as under the arms....just big blobs of plastic 

I also finished the rhino. Well technically i finished it last year, but the weather has been so horrible lately i just haven't had a chance to take any pictures. 

Here she is:




























Pretty happy with it overall, the dirt around the bottom was done with a sponge using a mix of washes, brown paint and ground coffee. I quite like the mild dirt effect it gives, so i will strike that experiment off as a success.

C&C welcome as always, i should have another update for you all in a week, as otherwise i've failed the first month of the painting challenge, and that's not gonna happen (i hope :wink


----------



## Midge913

I am always impressed by your flame freehands! Love the rhino, looks great. I also really like the weathering, your experiment paid off. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Mike3D6

Like the Rhino with mean gunner , the weathering experiment is a success, and a technique I'm going to remember, for when I finally paint a vehicle


----------



## Varakir

Cheers guys 

On more thing i forgot to mention, and i'm surprised no-one picked it up. How does everyone feel about the gunner having no shoulderpads?

I quite liked the look, and figured space inside the tank would be a commodity anyway, so lack of pads would be better for moving around. Just wondered what other people's opinions are?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Varakir said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> On more thing i forgot to mention, and i'm surprised no-one picked it up. How does everyone feel about the gunner having no shoulderpads?
> 
> I quite liked the look, and figured space inside the tank would be a commodity anyway, so lack of pads would be better for moving around. Just wondered what other people's opinions are?


i hadn't noticed it at first but you are right. There seems no reason he'd need the pads.

Keep it up!


----------



## zxyogi

Agreed!
The scale is way off anyway....can you imagine 10 Marines squeezing into the back of that!! :grin:


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Varakir said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> On more thing i forgot to mention, and i'm surprised no-one picked it up. How does everyone feel about the gunner having no shoulderpads?
> 
> I quite liked the look, and figured space inside the tank would be a commodity anyway, so lack of pads would be better for moving around. Just wondered what other people's opinions are?


Actually that was the first thing that I saw ... I thought you greenstuffed the shoulderpads smooth or filed them down. Paint job is great and the weathering is top shelf.


----------



## Initiate

I just read the entire log. I wish I could create such a cohesive, vibrant force.

Wonderful.


----------



## Boc

Loving the assault squads and the rhino! Fantastic work on the flames, I may have to try and imitate it for my BA chapter.

The flames on your rhino though, I'm amazed by the cleanliness of them. You painted them so well that they could be decals haha. Have some rep for excellent work

Edit: Dammit, must spread rep around some first...


----------



## JAMOB

So what new Varakir? Any projects you working on? I love what youve done with them.


----------



## Varakir

Thanks again chaps, glad everyone likes the flames :victory: I think i've got the technique nailed now, the rhino came out just how I envisioned it which i'm very happy about.



JAMOB said:


> So what new Varakir? Any projects you working on?


I have a few on the go at present:

I have settled on the parts for my vulkan conversion, and they are all sitting in a box for now.

I have a scout squad with a few tweaks and a counts as telion (also in a box)

I've got 5 more tac marines, termies and the commander from AOBR to convert and paint up during the army painter challenge.

Finally i have all the bits for some plastic sternguard conversions.

I've just finished painting these chaps for the January challenge:










Once the sun comes back out, i'll take some better pics. 

Next month is probably going to be the AOBR captain conversion. As it's such a short month, i'm planning to get him done and prep the scouts ready to paint in march.

I'll post some pics of what i'm doing with el-capitan tonight.


----------



## Midge913

Looking good mate! I continue to be impressed with your green armor and flame freehands. On this squad I am really impressed with the sgt.'s loin cloth thing. The subtle application of color on it is very impressive and does a great job breaking up the model. Excellent work.


----------



## troybuckle

Nice paint smooth and crisp. Only thing I can critic is – the sergeant needs a big ass sword like the early models - its bad ass! + rep.


----------



## The Wraithlord

I think the black areas need a bit more highlighting but otherwise they look great.


----------



## JAMOB

I love it! cant wait to see the counts as telion, and you should def add a bigger sword, it just doesnt look complete otherwise


----------



## Varakir

Midge913 said:


> Looking good mate! I continue to be impressed with your green armor and flame freehands. On this squad I am really impressed with the sgt.'s loin cloth thing. The subtle application of color on it is very impressive and does a great job breaking up the model. Excellent work.





The Wraithlord said:


> I think the black areas need a bit more highlighting but otherwise they look great.


Cheers guys :biggrin: I did the guns last so i got a bit lazy with the highlighting, and to be honest i'm still struggling to find a technique for highlighting black that i'm completely happy with. Edge highlighting is fine, but it's difficult to get a layered highlight that looks right on black.....persistence is key i guess.



troybuckle said:


> Nice paint smooth and crisp. Only thing I can critic is – the sergeant needs a big ass sword like the early models - its bad ass! + rep.





JAMOB said:


> I love it! cant wait to see the counts as telion, and you should def add a bigger sword, it just doesnt look complete otherwise


I did consider the long sword for him, but as a tactical sgt i figured he wouldn't be top priority for mastercrafted hand to hand weapons.

Hopefully my February painting challenge entry will suffice :wink:










This is Captain I'kari of the 6th Company. There's only some subtle conversion here, but i think it's interesting to see how different the AOBR models can look with a little bit of work, especially as they are so cheap to pick up.

I might sculpt him some scales for the cloak, but i'm tempted to leave it blank and try some freehand out instead.


----------



## Midge913

Looking good. I actually really like the sculpt from AoBR, and that is my favorite captain head. Can't wait to see him painted. 

I know you have already sorted out the bendy sword.... but I couldn't pass up an opportunity to use the word flaccid. I think you know what I am getting at....:wink:


----------



## xenobiotic

Varakir said:


> I might sculpt him some scales for the cloak, but i'm tempted to leave it blank and try some freehand out instead.


You could do a gradual shift with just a few large scales at the top (round his neck/shoulders) and then some smaller scales as you progress down the shoulderpad level and then leave the bottom half for freehanded decoration. It could work - might be tricky to sculpt(?).


----------



## JAMOB

If you did though it would be really cool and work nicely. I think extra work is always worth it, unless you are painting for time. Love your work, its keeping me interested.


----------



## Varakir

Midge913 said:


> Looking good. I actually really like the sculpt from AoBR, and that is my favorite captain head. Can't wait to see him painted.
> 
> I know you have already sorted out the bendy sword.... but I couldn't pass up an opportunity to use the word flaccid. I think you know what I am getting at....:wink:


Whatever do you mean? :wink:



xenobiotic said:


> You could do a gradual shift with just a few large scales at the top (round his neck/shoulders) and then some smaller scales as you progress down the shoulderpad level and then leave the bottom half for freehanded decoration. It could work - might be tricky to sculpt(?).


I like this idea, but i really wanted to try just the freehand on the cloak. Now i've done the freehand though, I really should have listened to you as i have far too much space at the top of the cloak. I'll definitely keep this idea filed away for later though.



JAMOB said:


> Love your work, its keeping me interested.


Cheers mate :victory:

So, here's the progress so far on the good captain:










The green flames on the cloak are something i wanted to try for a while. They need to be bigger, and the white has gone a bit flaky, but i think the concept is workable. The black highlights are a bit hard to see in these pics, but following Immortal Reaper's recipe, I think the gold has come out quite nicely.

I was having some problems deciding on the gun colour. It looks too ornate to be painted in anything other than metallics, but i didn't really want a huge golden pimp gun. I settled with a silvery/gold mix such as i did with the dreadnought - what do ya'll think?

Anyway, as usual C&C appreciated!

P.s - as a bonus addition to my log, my 5 year old did some painting with me the other day, here is his efforts on the first marine for the 'green goblins'....bonus points if you can guess where he got the name :wink:


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Varakir said:


> P.s - as a bonus addition to my log, my 5 year old did some painting with me the other day, here is his efforts on the first marine for the 'green goblins'....bonus points if you can guess where he got the name :wink:


I'll have to guess, either Green Goblin from Spiderman. Or the Cider Green Goblin ;D

Love the captain by the way! If you look back in the thread you can see some definite improvment!!

Hang on, just read the "my 5 year old" bit. Probably not the cider


----------



## Asamodai

Are they painted all Goblin Green?


----------



## Varakir

Asamodai said:


> Are they painted all Goblin Green?


Yup that's the one k:

I let him loose with the paints and he decided to basecoat in dark flesh and golden yellow, then smother it in goblin green. I offered to paint the eyes for him but he says that would ruin the camouflage.


----------



## JAMOB

haha i love little kids... if only nicky were more like that. I spray painted for him then he globbed on gold and silver... its still really cool though
Your kids is so much better. And for the eyes, theyre closed because he has sensors in his armor duh, that way the eyes wont give him away. My favorite part though has to be the fresh gore splattered on him.
Now on to your captain. Hes looking really good: love the blend between gold and silver, thats a really nice effect. Keep up the good work!


----------



## OIIIIIIO

The Cappy looks really quite nice. My only issue is the magazine for the bolter. Now this is just purely preference but, every handgun that I have a magazine for it is black. Even the stainless steel ones. That is the main reason that I paint the clips black with the runners boltgun metal. Just a thought. God I hate your painting skills too ... thought I should throw that out there as well.:biggrin: 

Good looking stuff man, and the boy is probably going to be a better painter than me i like 6 weeks. 

Glad to see you starting him off so young and also that he is interested in something other than just the damn TV or Xbox.k:


----------



## xenobiotic

OIIIIIIO said:


> Now this is just purely preference but, every handgun that I have a magazine for it is black. Even the stainless steel ones. That is the main reason that I paint the clips black with the runners boltgun metal. Just a thought. God I hate your painting skills too ... thought I should throw that out there as well.:biggrin:


Then again, this is the "universe" where superhuman men with electric hammers and shields run around and wreck havoc while they are somehow almost invulnerable to ranged weapons that can easily destroy a city block with one shot. :wink:

In my mind I guess the colour of the clip would just depend on who made the magazines. And, after all, if we where going at it from a more practical and "true" viewpoint all marines would probably have used camouflage...

From a more serious viewpoint I think it depends on whether your scheme NEEDS other colours to break it up or not. We're all trying to make miniatures that are visually interesting (i.e. "look good") and that's sometimes a lot easier to achieve if you put in some contrasting colours or different shades on them - such as bolters having metallic parts.




Varakir said:


> I like this idea, but i really wanted to try just the freehand on the cloak. Now i've done the freehand though, I really should have listened to you as i have far too much space at the top of the cloak. I'll definitely keep this idea filed away for later though.


By all means, save it for later, it's good to have ideas saved for later since you never know when you'll be able to use them! You live and you learn.












Varakir said:


> The green flames on the cloak are something i wanted to try for a while. They need to be bigger, and the white has gone a bit flaky, but i think the concept is workable. The black highlights are a bit hard to see in these pics, but following Immortal Reaper's recipe, I think the gold has come out quite nicely.


I know it's a work-in-progress miniature but I'll just point out what I see so far and you can use what you want to use:

The cloak is awesome! The green flames fit in very nicely with your army, even if there are a few points where, as you said, the white is a little off. You'll probably master the technique as you go along. Also, dare I say your red flames on the tabard are probably the best ones of those you've done so far. It's nice to see your progress! 

About the black cloak it's hard to comment on the highlights since they are hard to see. But in the pictures the cloak looks very good nonetheless. 

On the more critical side I think the red inside of the cloak looks a little bland as it is at the moment. It looks a whole lot more flat then the red cord over his torso - is it highlighted yet? Cause it looks like it could use some!



Varakir said:


> I was having some problems deciding on the gun colour. It looks too ornate to be painted in anything other than metallics, but i didn't really want a huge golden pimp gun. I settled with a silvery/gold mix such as i did with the dreadnought - what do ya'll think?


About the gun I feel my English is lacking the necessary vocabulary to describe what I want but I'll give it a go. The handle and the part his right hand is holding should either be black or could be some nifty dark wood if you want to make it different. The back part of the gun should be metallics i.m.o. Otherwise I think it looks good as it is.

The bones and skull symbol looks like it could use a highlight or two. 

Eagerly awaiting the finished product k:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Nice work on the captain, can't wait to see the finished one :victory:.


----------



## Midge913

I really like the green flames. Xeno pretty much hit the points I was going to bring up, so I won't broken record. I will add that I think one more layer of very thin white along the bottom of the green flames will sort out the wonkiness. Look forward to the finished model man.


----------



## Varakir

Cheers guys, that's given me a bit more confidence in the green flames 

I wanted to test it out as i have an idea for a chaplain with green flames running all over his armour, but first i needed to test the idea and secondly i need to find (or build) a chaplain with enough free surfaces to pull it off. 



> On the more critical side I think the red inside of the cloak looks a little bland as it is at the moment. It looks a whole lot more flat then the red cord over his torso - is it highlighted yet? Cause it looks like it could use some!
> 
> About the gun I feel my English is lacking the necessary vocabulary to describe what I want but I'll give it a go. The handle and the part his right hand is holding should either be black or could be some nifty dark wood if you want to make it different. The back part of the gun should be metallics i.m.o. Otherwise I think it looks good as it is.


The cloak has been highlighted, but it's not coming up in the pics. Looking at it now in hindsight i might need to bring it up another layer or 2, so i'll get on that tonight.

Great advice on the gun. I couldn't work out why it looked so plain, but then i realised the marines are usually holding the handle of the bolter, so the armour breaks up the black. I think i'll give the wood idea a go 

Ta for the feedback!


----------



## HorusReborn

man he's lookin sic Varakir. The flames on the back are awesome! Nice work on the green. Are you going to bring up the highlights on the lanyards and inside cloak?


----------



## Zero Effect

Loving the flames on the cloak, keep up the good work matey!


----------



## unxpekted22

I actually wouldn't mind seeing those flames reach a little higher up the cloak.

I would probably paint my marines' guns black but since there is black I figured the boltgunmetal and such would look much better. I think the reason marines dont usually wear camouflage is because they are supposed to be extremely proud of their colors, emblems, heritage etc and also there's the whole honor and no fear thing. Their trained not to hide form the enemy and instead engage full throttle no matter what. (the whole gun discussion on the previous page)


----------



## Ultra111

Loving those flames mate, brilliant work as usual.


----------



## Hammer49

Captain looks very. Flames look great. Look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Widowmaker666

xenobiotic said:


> Then again, this is the "universe" where superhuman men with electric hammers and shields run around and wreck havoc while they are somehow almost invulnerable to ranged weapons that can easily destroy a city block with one shot. :wink:


You've never seen someone on PCP then


----------



## Varakir

Cheers for the comments folks. There isn't long to wait to see him now, as he is finished:










In the end I decided to lose the banner (not a big fan of backpack banners), and I put some more colour on the gun. The sword still isn't quite perfect, but i think he will make a fine captain. C&C is welcome and appreciated.

Tomorrow night i'll be arming myself with files and scalpels, prepping next month's project. _Purge the mold lines! Death to the flash!_


----------



## Kobrakai

Superb work mate, he looks great.

Here's some rep for your hard work, look forward to your next update!

Edit: Gotta spread some rep around first, i'll get some more around and get some to you! Great work again!


----------



## Midge913

Looks really good Varakir! Still really like the green flames, and your green armor is superb as always. 

Only two suggestions: I would think about changing the color of the sword hilt. as it is right now, against the black blade, it looks unfinished. The lightning detail on the blade is really nice thought. 

The other thing that caught my eye is the place where the black cloak covers the black part of the shoulder pad. I think that some markings of some kind on the shoulder pad would really help to break up that large amount of black. 

Just little things. On the whole the model is really fantastic! Keep up the good work man.


----------



## Champion Alaric

A simply amazing army good sir. I especially love the fact that it's how YOU want it, big swords and dark skin and weapons you like to see. I make it a habit to read threads from the beginning and it was enjoyable to watch the whole progression.

Also, love the Deadpools you scattered through your pics, lol, im a HUGE 'pool fan and am repping you based on that  i made a 'pool inquisitor out of a Chronus and put a big ol pimp hat on him :biggrin:


----------



## JAMOB

I love it but agree you should change the hilt. I love the return to big swords


----------



## troybuckle

Love the paint man - your work with the green is amazing and clean. I would love to see an updated full army shot of your force. I’m trying to find some constrictive criticism to give you but can’t find anything it so good. Maybe you can try showing a little more ware on your gold next time by hitting it with a bit of sliver, but that just my style I guess. Anyway great work again, what’s next? (Max rep given.)


----------



## Varakir

Update time!



Kobrakai said:


> Superb work mate, he looks great.


Thanks mate :victory:



Midge913 said:


> Only two suggestions: I would think about changing the color of the sword hilt. as it is right now, against the black blade, it looks unfinished. The lightning detail on the blade is really nice thought.


Fair point but i didn't know what else to do with it. Silver feels a little off and I didn't want too much gold. However, looking at it again it really needs something to break it up between the blade and the hilt. Might have to bite the bullet and go gold there too.



Champion Alaric said:


> Also, love the Deadpools you scattered through your pics


I always have a Deadpool on my desk, and the camera loves him, so it was inevitable really :wink:



JAMOB said:


> I love it but agree you should change the hilt. I love the return to big swords


Me too, I thoroughly enjoyed painting the blade on this guy.



troybuckle said:


> Love the paint man - your work with the green is amazing and clean. I would love to see an updated full army shot of your force.


Thank you kindly sir 

I am planning to take some more pics and put the full army up on the new heresy Army Showcase soon, but that will probably be after I've finished my 2nd tac squad. I'll definitely do another army shot then 

But for now i'm going to be painting these this month:










I was planning to replace the sword with a power maul/axe but all the bits sites seem to be out. I will probably still swap it out when I can as the sword just looks a bit pokey to me.

Other than a few gubbins they are virtually mod free, except for this guy sporting the most subtle and unnecessary assault cannon conversion ever:










That's right, it's a teeny bit longer! Need to say a big thanks to mortigar here too, who sent me the shoulderpad i forgot to buy as i'm an idiot.



Next job is to finish my coffee, and after that I'll be priming :victory:


----------



## JAMOB

Gotta love black reach. Anyway, i love the unnecessary conversion, maybe they just like everything a bit bigger  It looks good as of now. Keep it up!


----------



## HorusReborn

OMG you sir are breaking the Fireborn rule... who is your Company Commander??? Your terminators are up on charges of Heresy after I speak to Tu'shan about this travesty!!!! NO THUNDER HAMMERS??????? WTF?!?!?!/ Nah seriously, what the fuck. I like the assault cannon I couldn't even tell it was modified until i fully read your thread. It looks good man, really, but don't you fould up our Chapter with Assault cannons.. get ye to the forge and work on your master crafted thunder hammers and do it NOW


----------



## Midge913

Looking good mate. That is one big gun. Look forward to seeing them all painted up.


----------



## Master of Sanctity

Love the work Varakir, that green is awesome, all the colours work very well together, top stuff!


----------



## Champion Alaric

Ummm where is the giant sword in that termy squad?? lol, I love the big swords. Cant wait to see them painted


----------



## xenobiotic

I agree that the squad needs a bigger sword and something that throws burning promethium at the enemy 

Seeing as how you're standard of painting increases with each completed unit/miniature it will be nice to see what your paintjob can achieve with these somewhat static terminators from the AoBR-box


----------



## Varakir

HorusReborn said:


> OMG you sir are breaking the Fireborn rule... who is your Company Commander??? Your terminators are up on charges of Heresy after I speak to Tu'shan about this travesty!!!! NO THUNDER HAMMERS??????? WTF?!?!?!/ Nah seriously, what the fuck. I like the assault cannon I couldn't even tell it was modified until i fully read your thread. It looks good man, really, but don't you fould up our Chapter with Assault cannons.. get ye to the forge and work on your master crafted thunder hammers and do it NOW


Don't worry, i am still planning to do some firedrakes with hammers at some point, and i have a few cool things planned for them, but i'm not going to use the AOBR guys for them 



Champion Alaric said:


> Ummm where is the giant sword in that termy squad?? lol, I love the big swords. Cant wait to see them painted





xenobiotic said:


> I agree that the squad needs a bigger sword and something that throws burning promethium at the enemy


They are all primed and ready for paint now, but the niggling feeling to do _something_ with that sword before i start is getting greater and greater........you guys aren't helping you know :wink:


----------



## JAMOB

Sorry, but when are you going to paint more? I miss huge swords carried by flaming marines... You can paint well so you should 
logic...


----------



## Orochi

I really do not like the static Black reach termies.

I know you 'get what you pay for' (lol) and they are meant for beginners. But they are jsut so boring.

Proove me wrong Varakir!


----------



## Ironbullet

Any way you could run me through how you painted your green? I've been trying to get my Salamanders just the right shade of green and I've been struggling. Mixing paints as an beginner has been....difficult to say the least. Your models look fantastic.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Nice work on the Termis, and yeah, what happened to all the big swords? .

Keep up the good work!


----------



## demon bringer

Loved looking through your army mate +rep

Can i pich an idea, because if i can get someone else to do it i might just get the bug out of my system, i know you don't play but, i've always thought it would be cool to do a salamanders army with a lord riding the high elf dragon, (in apocalypse using the rules of canis wolf born from the SW) and some marines on the back of cold ones (again in game using thunder cavalry rules)

gonna sub this threrad now so i don't miss anything


----------



## aboytervigon

Are you going to get the new FW shoulder pads?


----------



## Varakir

Oh dear, it's been a very long time since I updated this hasn't it....:blush:

Big update will be coming tomorrow, but for now I will answer some questions I obviously missed.



Ironbullet said:


> Any way you could run me through how you painted your green?


I've used various methods throughout the log, but my favourite so far is:

2 coats of snot green

1 coat 25/75 scorpion/snot green (leaving just the basecoat in the shaded parts)

1 coat 50/50 scorpion/snot green (again leaving some of the previous coat)

1 coat 65/35 scorpion/snot green (used sparingly on highlighted areas)

then finally an edge highlight with a 90% scorpion to snot mix.




demon bringer said:


> Can i pich an idea,


Pretty sure the cold ones idea has been done before by several people, but I haven't seen the dragon before. It's not my idea, so pinch away...but please post up the results :victory:



aboytervigon said:


> Are you going to get the new FW shoulder pads?


Yes....*grumble*

If they had them when I started this army i would have been using them from the start, on all my minis but for now I think i'll just get a set for my sternguard.

I would love to have them across the army but the thought of redoing all those pads makes me wince.


Thanks for your kind comments guys, despite my lack of updates!

Until tomorrow......


----------



## aboytervigon

You got to admit they will make your army 10x better and it was already fantastic from the start.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Great work!

+Rep


----------



## Varakir

aboytervigon said:


> You got to admit they will make your army 10x better and it was already fantastic from the start.


About 3x better by my calculations, but I can tell without even starting that it'll just frustrate me. I'm just gonna stick with the sternguard I think 



Diatribe1974 said:


> Great work!
> 
> +Rep


Thank you!
___________________________________________________________

Update time!

To start off, here are the termies I failed to finish for the March army challenge:





































I'm not 100% happy with them, but they look pretty solid and gave me a chance to try out a couple of new techniques.

Firstly; Glowing eyes. This hasn't worked brilliantly, I put the colours on too heavy, but it was a good learning experience for next time. I'd like to use the effect on my assault terminators, so practice will make perfect*.

*or at least better :wink:

Second was using moss for my bases. I picked this up from another forum, and you basically get moss from your garden, preserve it and stick it on the bases. I think it's turned out quite nicely.










As always, C&C on these guys is welcomed and appreciated. :victory:

Next up i'll be painting another 5 man tac squad, which will hopefully see me through the May painting challenge.

I've also started some work on a sternguard unit, and Vulkan himself. here are a couple of fairly uninteresting teaser pics :wink:









The start of the first sternguard conversion










My base for Vulkan (I haven't done a lot yet.....)


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Wow ... They look friggin great Varakir. My only issue, and this is a personal thing for me, is the parchment ribbon across the Sarge's chest needs some sort of writing on it, just my own OCD about those things though. Great work as always.

+Rep


----------



## JAMOB

Nice. Im glad you ditched the sword, now you can use it to make another one bigger  and it really sucks to have your sergeant worse than your other termis. It was good, yes the glow was to heavy, but Im not one to talk. Then with the assault cannon i think theres some blueish glow or something between metal bars (on the barrel), but it may just be the picture. Either way its faint but really cool. If you want to you could make the sergeants skull have red glowing eyes just for fun, but not actually necessary. Keep it up!
-JAMOB


----------



## Alexious

Nice work... nice of you to share how your moving forward with your styles too. Well done.


----------



## Hammer49

Termis look very good. Like the way you have done the powerfists. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Midge913

Looking really nice Varakir! I really love the flame frehands on the PFs, and the glow on the thunder hammer is really nice. From the photos the glow on the eyes doesn't look to heavy at all and reads well. As to the start on the new Sternguard, love the pose so far on the first guy and I am interested to see Vulkan emerge from a Sicarius base.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

You are inspiring and intimidating at the same time. I hope at some point to develop this kind of painting skill.


----------



## docgeo

huh...I can't see the photos? I feel so left out.

Doc


----------



## Legoss85

I can't see them either, I could the other day, but not anymore


----------



## Varakir

Legoss85 said:


> I can't see them either, I could the other day, but not anymore


Sorry chaps, my wonderful ISP is pulling all kinds of amazing tricks on me this week. First up my speed has dropped to somewhere just above dial up, and now my entire storage space has been wiped....

I'll be on the phone tomorrow and hopefully they'll sort it out, if not i'll be hugely pissed off fixing hundreds of dead links


----------



## Legoss85

That sucks, good luck with that. I hope you get it fixed, your work is fantastic motivation for me to get cracking on my marines.


----------



## xenobiotic

I found something that might cheer you up a bit in all the ISP problems:








A WIP picture of Bray'Arth (I assume) from Games Day France 2011


----------



## Varakir

xenobiotic said:


> I found something that might cheer you up a bit in all the ISP problems:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A WIP picture of Bray'Arth (I assume) from Games Day France 2011


Thanks mate :grin:

I am nearly sorted getting all my pics over to picasa, i just need to edit my links where i can.

Thanks for linking that, I hadn't seen him yet and he looks awesome!


EDIT: Half of the pics in the log should now be working, and the other half once they sort my webspace...hurrah!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

xenobiotic said:


>


But one word can describe this...

_*POOGASM!!!*_

That is all.

Grish


----------



## Mike3D6

Good to hear you could fix it! I use Picasa too; keep up the good work


----------



## Varakir

Hello all!

This is likely to be my last post in this log, as i've decided to start a new one.

2 reasons for this:

1) I'm moving away from the 3rd company now, so i want to start afresh with characters, vets and scouts in a new log. This one is also getting to be quite a long read.

New log is already running, and can be located here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=91158

2) I really like the new Army showcase feature, and feel it's a better way to present my army in one place. 

I've retaken pictures of all my units, so if you want to have a butchers at my sallies, just click on 'Varakir's Armies'.

To finish the log, here are the final 5 marines for my second tactical squad (Zaakir). 

I finally have 2 tac squads complete, and I am genuinely excited by this 










Thanks to everyone for the support and kind comments during this log...see you on the other side!


----------

